# shimano wh-6800 vs wh-6700



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

I can get either one of these wheelsets for $400 and just bought a diamondback podium 4 with ultegra 6700 groupset. I figure if I ever wanted to sell the wheels the 11 speed compatibilty of 6800 would increase resale value. Any reasons why the 6700 would be a better bet. I am 170 and used to own the wh-6600 with no breakage issues. I like shimano wheels but any recommendations that are better at this price? Thanks.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

No other differences but the 11s compatibility and a few grams less on the 6800's.

At same price, the 6800 are a better bet as you can run either 8-9-10 or 11 speeds.

I just got the 6800's. No ride time yet, so no opinion on them. Besides I'm only 135 or so.


----------

